# Garmin 810 w/ 695 CStem



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

we all know the CStem (695) is a fairly large MF... The stock garmin mount and the (2012) K edge.. well basically cannot place the 810 in the middle position without considerable rub marks on my stem front cover, which I'd like to keep looking new. Anyone know if the newer K-edges are any better or if barfly is an option.. basically I need a little more extension that what I currently have to clear the stem.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Have they changed the K Edge since last year? I have what I think is a 2013 K Edge (at least I bought it earlier this year) and it works fine. I had the issues you describe with the older Barfly (although it worked, I just had to offset to the right a little to prevent the contact you describe), but with the K Edge, I have all the clearance I need (and then some) for my Garmin 800. Do you have the computer mount arm moved as far forward as it will go?

I was gonna post a pic, but apparently that function is down on RBR right now.

Joe


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah I wanted it centered in front of the stem for a cleaner look. Right now I'm off the the left but at the height I wanted.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok now I'm a little bit confused. How is it off to the left? My K Edge clamp clamps to the right of my stem and I'm able to get the garmin nicely centered in front of the stem. Not sure why yours won't do the same unless the K Edge has changed since last year. Maybe I could email you a photo since I can't seem to post it here.

Joe


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

because I have it bolted to the left.. so it's left of left 

when bolted on the right, I can't have it out in front of the stem without rubbing. K edge did change from 2012-2013 somewhat (at least it looks like that in pictures).. I may have to go to my LBS and check a newer one out.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Got it. I've looked at some photos and think I see the change. Mine has the ability to adjust front and back position of the computer - so I just pushed it forward enough to get the space needed to clear the stem. But in this photo, it looks like you cannot adjust for/aft position. Is that the case w yours?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

That's the one I have and it works fine w the C Stem. And just FYI, I also have the new barfly on my cross bike and I moved it onto the Look just to see if it would work (I actually installed it to the left of the stem as a test because I didn't feel like removing my k edge - sorry. It would be very close - not sure you could twist the garmin on wout hitting the stem plate. So it looks like the newer K Edge is the only one that works well.

Hope that helps
Joe


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the silver one pictured.. you know what it probably is.. my stem(bar) is set to the shortest setting.. I bet if it was not... then the stem plate / bar distance would be less and kedge would work.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Yup. I have my stem set to the longer position and it works great.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

vetboy said:


> Yup. I have my stem set to the longer position and it works great.


yes I just set mine to the long position and I have tons of clearance... I have not been riding too long with the short anyhow, was just fiddling around. I have a longer torso anyhow. Thanks for making my lightbulb click and think about it.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I went from the old K-edge to the new one. The new one is fixed and the 2 bolts to fasten the 2 halves are on the under side, it also has a much better plastic insert that interfaces with the Edge mount so it doesn't cut up the Garmin tabs. 
Compared to the old one you will lose about 5mm of maximum distance of the bar to the mount. So the old mount will obviously give the most clearance. 
If the Clearance isn't an issue with the old one set about half way I would upgrade to the new one to preserve the mount on the Edge. 
I have put a very thin clear frame protection tape under mine before I mounted to my carbon bar, 2 reasons, 1, it really grips the K-edge and you do not require much torque to get an incredibly solid mount and 2, it will save you marking your bars.


----------

